# Daiwa Sealine Surf Rods.....any good?



## Four Feathers (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello. I surf fish Pensacola beach once a year for pompano and whitingand am considering buying an actual surf rod instead of using my 10' steelhead rods which really aren't built for chuckin heavy lead. I don't want to spend a whole lot because I won't use them but one week a year. The Daiwa Sealine is inexpensive but I don't want complete junk. Just wondered if anyone had experience with these rods or could suggest anything else that would be suitable.

Thanks for your help, really enjoy your forum.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The Daiwa Sealine and Emcast are both excellent surf rods and neither hurt the wallet much. I've fished with them both and loved em as much as my higher dollar rods.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Daiwa Sealine X was my first of many long surf rods that I have owned over the years.



It has served we well and I would highly recommend it. C2


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Just got from the outcast sale. There are somevery nice steller lite surf rods for 60.00$.

Also take a look at clearbluetackle.com


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *jcallaham (2/26/2010)*There are somevery nice steller lite surf rods for 60.00$.


Those are my absolute favorites.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I have 3 Sealine rods with reels that match and just today bought a Emcast rod with a new Sealine Black spinning reel, I swear by Daiwa stuff, you can't beat it.


----------



## Four Feathers (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. I'm going to go with the 12 footer Medium heavy and hope it works out well.


----------



## Four Feathers (Mar 19, 2009)

What about Shoremaster Custom Rods, anyone know anything about these? I saw some for a pretty low price on ebay.


----------

